# Ping bis 1000 und mal wieder nur 50, die wollen mich doch Verarschen



## PacDog (1. August 2010)

Moin.

Ich habe die vergangenden Jahre immer mit WLAN gezockt. Habe dabei nie Probleme gehabt. Der Provider hat seit 4 Jahren nicht gewechselt. Ist immer noch Congstar. DSL 2000

Aber seit kurzem habe ich folgendes Problem:

Sobald ich BF2, BF 2142 oder BFH starte und einem Server joine, liegt mein Ping zu Anfang bei 40 und steigt dann stetig bis auf 1000 bis PB mich kickt. Verständlich. 

Habe wLan ausgeschlossen, da ich eben ein Kabel dran hatte und die Probleme nicht weg waren.

Downlaods laufen mit bis zu 220 kb/s, scheint auch normal zu sein. 

Habe bewusst keine Einstellungen verändert.  

was kann das sein??

Greez 

Jan


----------



## Gothic1806 (1. August 2010)

Wie gehst du ins Internet Mobile dsl oder Kabel ( Festnetz ) ?

Wenn letzteres dann kann es in Randgebieten wo kaum DSL verfügbar ist schon vorkommen das die Netzqualität erheblich schwankt .

Als ich noch bei der Telekom war Dsl:1536 oder so ^^ hatte ich auch n ping von 100 - 1000 jetzt bei Kabel Deutschland meist 25 - 100 


Mfg Markus


----------



## Torsley (2. August 2010)

vielleicht läuft ja vom provider aus was schief. einfach mal anrufen das die deine leitung checken sollen.


----------



## K3n$! (2. August 2010)

Letzteres würde ich auch machen, wenn du nichts verändert hast und es auch nicht am Kabel liegt.
Wenn beim Provider alles glatt läuft, würde ich mal den Router checken.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

Erstmal muss ich sagen das dein Threadname grandios ist.... 

Zu deinem Problem:

- Teste deine Verbidung mal mit Speedtest.net

- Aktualisiere die Firmware deines Routers und deines Netzwerkchips/Karte.

- Hast du evtl. ein Antivirenprogramm mit zusätzlicher Firewall am laufen?

- Ist BF in der Ausnahmeliste der Firewall?


----------



## K3n$! (2. August 2010)

Also ich habe schon mehrere Anti-Viren-Programme durch und das einzige, wo BF2 bei mir den Ping angehoben hat, war, als das Update durchgeführt wurde.


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2010)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon mehrere Anti-Viren-Programme durch und das einzige, wo BF2 bei mir den Ping angehoben hat, war, als das Update durchgeführt wurde.


 

Ich red ja nicht nur von der Anti-Viren-Software... Es gibt doch auch diese komplett Pakete der Hersteller...

GData z.B. hat eine eigene Firewall...

Evtl. läuft die Windows-Firewall und die vom AV-Programm auch noch...
Dadurch können schon Probleme auftreten...


----------



## High End Gaming PC Freak (4. August 2010)

No Risk no Fun 

Einfach mal probeweise alles ausmachen und ne kurze Runde probieren


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (4. August 2010)

Wenn jemand dein Internet über WLAN illegal mitbenutzt und Sachen lädt, treibt das auch den Ping in die Höhe. Hast du WPA2-Verschlüsselung? Ist der WLAN-Key geheim?


----------

